
Mark Zuckerberg's Secret IMs From College - Business Insider - iProject
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-mark-zuckerbergs-secret-ims-from-college-2012-5
======
paulhauggis
weren't these the same IMs released a couple of years ago when he was in
court?

